# HM help for college?



## Jerick (Jul 29, 2009)

I was wondering if becoming an HM might help me get into a university? any info for someone who didnt get too good of a GPA in high school? 

Or simply, how does one go about trying to get into a college/getting a degree while on active duty in the military?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 29, 2009)

It won't help any more than having any other job in the military. Now if you want to go be a SEAL or Recon medic you would be able to earn up to 72 credit hours


----------



## CBTech (Jul 29, 2009)

If I remember correctly, everyone tops out at the same amount of credit hours on thier SMART transcript regardless of rate. I topped out before I hit E-5 because I had been to alot of schools early. 

To answer the question, the only help you're going to get beyond the GI Bill if you are connected with NSW is books paid for. The Naval Special Warfare Foundation will help with books for ALL personnel stationed with an NSW command, tech or operator.

Watch out for the strip mall "universities" like Coastline and the Buy-a-Degree diploma mills like U of P. U of P is D-I-R-T-Y!
Go to you nearest Navy College office and look into established universities with top acreditation.


----------

